# Metformin and ovulation



## ginger07 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies

I am more of a lurker than anything on this board, but was hoping someone would be able to answer a wee query I have.

I have a lovely DS resulting from IVF, I took metformin in my last cycle as I am supposed to have PCOS (I say suppose, as I have been going to the hospital for 6 years, and it had never been mentioned before), but after my last miscarriage, the lovely DR said that was why I kept miscarrying, and gave me the metformin to take during treatment with my DS.  I am now wanting to try   for another baby and will be taking metformin again.  But the difference this time is I am no longer ovulating.  When I went to see the consultant last week, she said that the metformin might kick start my ovulation again.

Is this possible?  I was lead to believe that metformin had no part to play in the reproductive area, but I am hoping that maybe this is the case, and then maybe I can have some fun  trying again before going through this rollercoaster again.

Thankyou.


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,

Bear with me but as I understand it met regulates insulin levels and if these are not regulated then ovaries can become sluggish.  So in theory it could "kick start" ovulation.  I don't know anyone that this happened to but I asked cons to explain it to me, unfortuntely is was years ago so not 100% sure I've got it right. Hope this helps.

Good luck.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ginger07 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Karin

Thankyou for explaining.  I suppose like most things, maybe it kick starts ovulation in a small group of people, but please let me be one of them .

Your little daughter is a wee cutie, and fingers crossed that you will have another little sibling for her.  Was going to blow you some bubbles, but notice that your bubbles ended in 7 and didn't want to blow you more in case you want to stay at 7.


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll send you lots of     that met does it for you.  

Thanks for the thought of bubbles, not worried about what they end in but think that what everyone thinks now!!   

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

I know a few ladies on here have conceived on metformin alone while waiting for clomid. I took met for 4 months before clomid and while i didnt conceive on it, it did help regulate my cycles going from 50+ days to 32-34 days.

How regular are your cycles? 

Nikki xx


----------



## ginger07 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Nikki

Thanks for the reassurrance.

After I had my DS my cycle went up to 55-60 days, and got blood tests done to say I was no longer ovulating, but everything else was fine, so just one of those things  I was devasted as always hoped I would manage to conceive naturally after DS) know it was a long shot, but we can hope!!!!

The last couple of months it is between 35-40 days but I haven't started metformin yet, (going to wait until after Xmas), so I will be hoping for an even shorter cycle and fingers crossed maybe start ovulating again.  Are those ovulation sticks any good do you think?

Loved your little boy's costume.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

If you have PCOS then OPK's can be unreliable as they give false positives, so will tell you, you are coming up to ovulation when your not  

Nikki xx


----------

